# What is the Highest You've OC Your Galaxy Nexus?



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

*Whats Your Nexus OC Ceiling? *​
*What is the Highest You've Overclocked your Galaxy Nexus?*

1.2ghz1116.18%1.35ghz3247.06%1.42ghz2536.76%


----------



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

The other day I just got a replacement for my Nexus from Verizon and I was happily surprised that it can handle 1.42ghz with ease. My other one instantly rebooted when trying to run at 1.42ghz.

So im curious what most people can OC to.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't get over 1.35. I haven't tried since about a week after the phone was released but when I did, it would freak out and reboot until I brought it back down. Maybe it was just that kernel (Fab's first release) but not many are oc'ing that high anymore. I see most at 1.35. I wish trinity or Franco would try making one that high now. I'd try it again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mine survives at 1.4 but its really really slow/sluggish. Idk why

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bbm21 (Jun 24, 2011)

1.592 ghz on latest glados with liveoc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Who needs it? Not trying to be a smart ass... running at 1.2 with AOKP b21 and I can't imagine what could be improved...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelearth (Dec 25, 2011)

bbm21 said:


> 1.592 ghz on latest glados with liveoc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where can I get that kernal that goes up to 1.592 ghz? Sounds awesome


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> Where can I get that kernal that goes up to 1.592 ghz? Sounds awesome


You might want to brush up on your comprehension skills. Lol He's using the latest Glados release using the LiveOC governor.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

1.59ghz OMFG BADASS!!! I've been running imoseyon's experiment 230mhz/1.42ghz for a week or 2. I thought I read that 1.5ghz was nearly impossible so that's killer devs have found a way to go faster!


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

iphone_quiter said:


> 1.59ghz OMFG BADASS!!! I've been running imoseyon's experiment 230mhz/1.42ghz for a week or 2. I thought I read that 1.5ghz was nearly impossible so that's killer devs have found a way to go faster!


The Nexus uses an underclocked 1.5ghz cpu to 1.2ghz stock, so it's no suprise it can handle it =P


----------



## denarok (Jan 15, 2012)

How bad is heat and or battery life when running that high?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bbm21 (Jun 24, 2011)

denarok said:


> How bad is heat and or battery life when running that high?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Don't know I only ran it for like 10 min last night

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bwillie (Jan 20, 2012)

bbm21 said:


> 1.592 ghz on latest glados with liveoc
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Where are you finding this kernal at?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

bwillie said:


> Where are you finding this kernal at?


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14703-kernel01-feb-glados-v18/ right here. Not quite sure which one to use in the drop down menu of the dl page but I'll get it. Lol.


----------



## dirtmaster88 (Oct 10, 2011)

1.42

Didn't have performance governor with the kernel so I set min/max to both 1.42 and ran a benchmark. Forgot to change the values back afterwards, good way to drain the battery, lol.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

michaelearth said:


> The other day I just got a replacement for my Nexus from Verizon and I was happily surprised that it can handle 1.42ghz with ease. My other one instantly rebooted when trying to run at 1.42ghz.
> 
> So im curious what most people can OC to.


Same result on mine, 1.42 or even 1.35 with bad voltage settings causes issues.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Which Glados do you run? So many choices... haha


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

My phone can handle 1.42 without issue, but I don't see the point. 1.2 is plenty fast and is better for battery life.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't seem to get any good results over 1.3. 1.4 on glados causes choppiness and 1.5 shuts off the phone.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

1.42 without a hitch on imo. Also only get MAYBE one sod a day with ix and the 180 slot. Not worth the hassle though, I use the stock slots/voltages on a daily basis.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

in Antutu there are some G'nexus clocked to 1.89


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

TRE_88 said:


> in Antutu there are some G'nexus clocked to 1.89


Yeaaaa.. I've seen those too. How exactly is that achieved?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bwillie (Jan 20, 2012)

Any one pushing the bar higher with any speed results?


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

I got 1.65 stable with on of Franco's kernels

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

I can get mine up to 1.7 and have it run stable on my own version of Franco's 156. 1.75 looks ok for a while, but it starts to be throttled relentlessly and eventually crashes. Anything higher and my phone insta-reboots. That being said, I find 1.4ghz to be the perfect frequency for me.
The issue with overclocking too much is that as you increase the frequency and consequently the voltage, your overall power use by the cpu increases quadratically (like increasing exponentially but not as severe.)

**** Also our phones ARE NOT underclocked from 1.5ghz **** The OMAP4460 High Performance type goes up to 1.5ghz. We have the OMAP4460 Standard which are only promised to run up to 1.2ghz. We probably have the chips that couldn't quite run 1.5ghz well enough to be considered High Perf.

That's probably why the degree of stable overclocking varies so much from phone to phone. Our chips could pretty much range from "oh crap this thing barely runs 1.25ghz" to "we had one error while testing 1.5ghz otherwise its fine"


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Someone was able to get their device to 2.0 by putting it in a freezer. Definitely not recommended.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

I've had it too 1.6 and besides getting hotter faster I noticed no real improvement. Anything after 13.5 seems un noticeable. Its funny though going from 1200 to 13.5 is pretty drastic in performance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

Double post


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

> Someone was able to get their device to 2.0 by putting it in a freezer. Definitely not recommended.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sounds like a blast! Now I just need to find a way to make my freezer mobile!Sent from a point in something that's wibbly wobbly timey whimey... stuff.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

My phone cant handle 1.42 it skips alot but i have overclocked it to 1.65 or 1.62 cant remember which imo has. Works fine on those for about 15 mins till it gets to hot and resets, I suppose if i Had the case off and the back off and a good way to cool it, it would run just fine.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

1.65ghz stable for me.


----------



## RickRom (Jan 4, 2012)

I run 1.65 daily with Leankernel, and it's stable and faster for me.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

My first GNex would freak out above 1.35, so I hadn't thought about it for a while. This thread made me realize that I hadn't tried my replacement device... so I did. 1.65 on Imo's latest experimental without any problems. Oddly enough, since switching from Franco's to test, my phone is not heating up at all at 1.65, where 1.35 on Franco would get warm. Ran a benchmark and now typing this at 1.65 and back of phone is completely cool in all areas. Battery has gone down 15% already though lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

I hit 1.8 on GLaDos 1.32 today, phone flew too! But after a couple quadrant tests to verify stability I lowered it down to 1.4


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I have no need to go over 1.2 with Franco's, it's just fine right there


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Seen someone hit over 2ghz on xda. He had to put it in the freezer so it can run quadrant. Lol. So not stable but was done.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Would that happen to be this guy? distINCtINC


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah my phone can handle pretty high frequencies. The only difference I notice when I get over 14 is really only in benchmarks. But I ran imo's exp 180-1620 forever. Running the over clocked gpu kernels helps when I'm playing games

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## swikk (Dec 31, 2011)

I run 1.65 @ 1325 mv on imoseyons leankernel with no problems...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

swikk said:


> I run 1.65 @ 1325 mv on imoseyons leankernel with no problems...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm on the same settings no issues been on it 2 days thus far

Sent from my Gnex


----------

